# Can't rip DVD with DVD-drive, BD-drive works fine?

## arnvidr

Mirroring a DVD to disk with dvdbackup works fine with my USB BD-drive, but on my scsi DVD-drive in my tower, it simply refuses to try.

```
$ dvdbackup -M -v -p -i /dev/sr0

libdvdread: Could not open /dev/sr0 with libdvdcss.

libdvdread: Can't open /dev/sr0 for reading

Cannot open specified device /dev/sr0 - check your DVD device
```

I'm at a loss as to where I should be looking to figure out why. lshw shows both drives to have about the same capabilities:

```
*-usb:0

     description: Mass storage device

     product: MT1956

     vendor: MediaTek Inc

     physical id: 2

     bus info: usb@2:2

     logical name: scsi7

     version: 0.00

     capabilities: usb-2.00 atapi emulated scsi-host

     configuration: driver=usb-storage maxpower=500mA speed=480Mbit/s

   *-cdrom

        description: DVD-RAM writer

        product: BDDVDW SE-506CB

        vendor: TSSTcorp

        physical id: 0.0.0

        bus info: scsi@7:0.0.0

        logical name: /dev/sr1

        version: TS02

        capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram

        configuration: status=ready

      *-medium

           physical id: 0

           logical name: /dev/sr1

*-scsi:3

     physical id: 5

     logical name: scsi4

     capabilities: emulated

   *-cdrom

        description: DVD-RAM writer

        product: CDDVDW SH-S202J

        vendor: TSSTcorp

        physical id: 0.0.0

        bus info: scsi@4:0.0.0

        logical name: /dev/cdrom

        logical name: /dev/sr0

        version: SB01

        capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram

        configuration: ansiversion=5 status=nodisc
```

The drive works fine for ripping an audio CD, so maybe it is a driver problem? I can't imagine the extra logical name is a problem here.

```
# ls -l /dev/cdrom

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 May  3 20:08 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
```

Hints for directing my investigation welcome.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

arnvidr,

Will the drive read DVDs at all?

Drives that operate with multiple media have multiple lasers in the same optics.  

Its perfectly possible for one of these lasers to fail, so the drive no longer 'sees' that media type.

You should be able to mount a manufactured dvd (like a video) but don't expect to do much more than that.

The filesystem is not used to play the video. Indeed, it usually has deliberately corrupted blocks so that you can't copy the video with dd or by reading the filesystem.

The video is accessed by using a block list that does not include the deliberately corrupted blocks.

----------

## arnvidr

That is a very good point NeddySeagoon, lshw reports status=nodisc even with a dvd inside (although I sometimes have to open/close a few times to read an audio cd as well, so it might not be actually correctly inserted, will try to check that later). Any idea how I could check if the dvd functionality is functional at all? Maybe try to play it in vlc?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

arnvidr,

You could try a lens cleaner CD.

----------

## arnvidr

No idea why, but it suddenly started to "work". That is to say, it sees the DVD, and it can start a backup, but the amount of read errors tell me this drive won't be making any usable DVD backups.

I guess it's to be expected, most of the hardware in the machine is more than 10 years old by now.

----------

## szatox

If it's more than 10 years old, why won't you open it and dust off? There is no warranty anyway and with a little bit of care you're not likely to damage it yourself.

And when you're at it, you can have a look at solders' quality. You may even find an inflated capacitor or two. These are damaged and need a replacement.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

arnvidr, 

If you do open the drive, do not power it with the covers off.  

None of the lasers are eye safe and the CD laser, at least, is invisible.

----------

## arnvidr

Thanks for the tips. I was planning to pop in another drive anyway, so maybe I'll just replace this instead of having two.

----------

